# Lake Milton water level



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

I heard the residents out at Lake Milton who have boats docked were asked to pull their boats out due to they were going to raise the lake another foot due to downstream flooding. There is a ton of debris washed up on the eastern shores. Docks on Rt 18 still look launchable. Only got the boat out once this year, two weeks ago at Berlin, drifted minnows for 5 hours. One crappie, one walleye and one giant cat. Sounds like a song.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

WickedWalleye said:


> I heard the residents out at Lake Milton who have boats docked were asked to pull their boats out due to they were going to raise the lake another foot due to downstream flooding. There is a ton of debris washed up on the eastern shores. Docks on Rt 18 still look launchable. Only got the boat out once this year, two weeks ago at Berlin, drifted minnows for 5 hours. One crappie, one walleye and one giant cat. Sounds like a song.


I think the USACE wants to release and lower West Branch...now that Berlin has been managed to have some capacity....the discharge rates from Berlin will be dropping...as West Branch discharge goes up.....all a plan to keep things under control.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

From what I am seeing on the various web sites, Milton has dropped approximately 6" in the last 24 hours. It is currently a little more than 1' above normal summer pool and the dam is releasing 2,230 CFS. Berlin dam is releasing 1,790 CFS so Milton will be going down at a pretty good rate. 

The Army Corps of Engineers reservoir forecast page has become pretty much useless of late as they haven't been updating it. It is currently showing the time table for 6/17 - 6/22. As we all know, today is the 26th. So who knows what they're forecasting.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Bassbme said:


> From what I am seeing on the various web sites, Milton has dropped approximately 6" in the last 24 hours. It is currently a little more than 1' above normal summer pool and the dam is releasing 2,230 CFS. Berlin dam is releasing 1,790 CFS so Milton will be going down at a pretty good rate.
> 
> The Army Corps of Engineers reservoir forecast page has become pretty much useless of late as they haven't been updating it. It is currently showing the time table for 6/17 - 6/22. As we all know, today is the 26th. So who knows what they're forecasting.


Updated USACE forecast


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome !!! .... thank you Zanderis .......... and where did you find that? lol


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Bassbme said:


> awesome !!! .... thank you Zanderis .......... and where did you find that? lol


http://mylakeinfo.com/oh/berlin/berlin.php


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Ahhh ok .... my buddy keeps telling me about that site .............. thanks again


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Bassbme said:


> Ahhh ok .... my buddy keeps telling me about that site .............. thanks again


Louisville Fisherman here on OGF...He built that webpage


----------

